# موتا تموت



## المحب للرب (16 سبتمبر 2010)

ما هو الموت الذي حكم به علي ادم  بالفداء لن يموته الانسان؟


----------



## المحب للرب (16 سبتمبر 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> الموت الابدى .


ايوه انا سوالي ما هو  الموت الابدي


----------



## MATTEW (16 سبتمبر 2010)

المحب للرب قال:


> ايوه انا سوالي ما هو  الموت الابدي


 *الموت الابدى :  يأتى فى المرتبة الاخيرة بعد الموت الجسدى فى يوم الدينونة وكل من كانت  اعماله وايمانه يدينه فيلقى فى بحيرة النار والكبريت (جهنم) وبهذا يكون  الموت الابدى .*


----------



## المحب للرب (16 سبتمبر 2010)

mattew قال:


> *الموت الابدى :  يأتى فى المرتبة الاخيرة بعد الموت الجسدى فى يوم الدينونة وكل من كانت  اعماله وايمانه يدينه فيلقى فى بحيرة النار والكبريت (جهنم) وبهذا يكون  الموت الابدى .*


شكرا لك
بس ممكن دليل من الكتاب المقدس يوكد علي تعريف الموت الابدي


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

المحب للرب قال:


> شكرا لك
> بس ممكن دليل من الكتاب المقدس يوكد علي تعريف الموت الابدي



20[q-bible]*  فليعلم ان من رد خاطئا عن ضلال طريقه يخلص نفسا من الموت و يستر كثرة من الخطايا*         يعقوب (5: 20)
*[/q-bible]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

لا[q-bible]ن اجرة الخطية هي موت و اما هبة الله فهي حياة ابدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا*(روميه 6: 23)​[/q-bible]
الأيه توضح أن الموت هو ضد الحياة الأبديه ومعروف أن الحياة الأبديه هى النعيم فى الملكوت ومعروف أن مايقابله هو جهنم النار الأبديه.


----------



## MATTEW (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*لي عوده اخري 
*


----------



## المحب للرب (16 سبتمبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> لا[q-bible]ن اجرة الخطية هي موت و اما هبة الله فهي حياة ابدية بالمسيح يسوع ربنا*(روميه 6: 23)​[/q-bible]
> الأيه توضح أن الموت هو ضد الحياة الأبديه ومعروف أن الحياة الأبديه هى النعيم فى الملكوت ومعروف أن مايقابله هو جهنم النار الأبديه.


شكرا لك
وهل تم خلاص الانسان بموت المسيح الموت الابدي بدل من الانسان


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

المحب للرب قال:


> شكرا لك
> بس ممكن دليل من الكتاب المقدس يوكد علي تعريف الموت الابدي



تعريف الموت هو الانفصال عن مصدر الحياه
فموت الجسد هو انفصال الروح عنه
و موت الروح هو انفصالها عن مصدر حياتها وهو الله
بذهابها الي الجحيم
و هذا هو العقاب الذي حكم به الله علي آدم عند سقوطه



المحب للرب قال:


> شكرا لك
> وهل تم خلاص الانسان بموت المسيح الموت الابدي بدل من الانسان



و لماذا يموت المسيح موت أبدي؟
المسيح آتي ليرفع عنّا عقوبة الخطية التي هي (موت)
أما (أبدية) الموت فليست عقاب ولا حكم ، بل هي نتيجة لضعف الانسان و عدم تسلطه علي روحه

عقاب الله كان (الموت) و ليس الموت الأبدي
لكن أبدية الموت نتيجة طبيعية لضعف الانسان
لأن الانسان لا يستطيع ان يغلب الموت و يُحيي نفسه

فأجرة الخطية هي (موت) و ليس موت أبدي
أما أبدية الموت فمجرد نتيجة و ليست حكم ولا عقوبة

المسيح مات عنّا ، و نتيجة للاهوت المسيح و الوخيته
هو أقام نفسه من بين الأموات
لأن هو يستطيع ذلك ، بلاهوته المُحيي

لذلك المسيح تحمّل عنّا عقوبة الموت ، و أعطانا حياه أبدية
و هذا هو سبب تجسد المسيح
ان الانسان ضعيف ولا يستطيع ان يغلب الموت

لذلك يقول الكتاب في كورِنثوس الأولي اصحاح 15 
[indent]55 أَيْنَ شَوْكَتُكَ يَا مَوْتُ؟ أَيْنَ غَلَبَتُكِ يَا هَاوِيَةُ؟​
56 أَمَّا شَوْكَةُ الْمَوْتِ فَهِيَ الْخَطِيَّةُ وَقُوَّةُ الْخَطِيَّةِ هِيَ النَّامُوسُ. 
57 وَلَكِنْ شُكْراً لِلَّهِ الَّذِي يُعْطِينَا الْغَلَبَةَ بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.​[/indent]

و يقول عن القيامة في كورنثوس الاولي ايضا اصحاح 15

12 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ الْمَسِيحُ يُكْرَزُ بِهِ أَنَّهُ قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ فَكَيْفَ يَقُولُ قَوْمٌ بَيْنَكُمْ إِنْ لَيْسَ قِيَامَةُ أَمْوَاتٍ؟ 
13 فَإِنْ لَمْ تَكُنْ قِيَامَةُ أَمْوَاتٍ فَلاَ يَكُونُ الْمَسِيحُ قَدْ قَامَ! 
14 وَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنِ الْمَسِيحُ قَدْ قَامَ فَبَاطِلَةٌ كِرَازَتُنَا وَبَاطِلٌ أَيْضاً إِيمَانُكُمْ 
15 وَنُوجَدُ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً شُهُودَ زُورٍ لِلَّهِ لأَنَّنَا شَهِدْنَا مِنْ جِهَةِ اللهِ أَنَّهُ أَقَامَ الْمَسِيحَ وَهُوَ لَمْ يُقِمْهُ - إِنْ كَانَ الْمَوْتَى لاَ يَقُومُونَ. 
16 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ الْمَوْتَى لاَ يَقُومُونَ فَلاَ يَكُونُ الْمَسِيحُ قَدْ قَامَ. 
17 وَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنِ الْمَسِيحُ قَدْ قَامَ فَبَاطِلٌ إِيمَانُكُمْ. *أَنْتُمْ بَعْدُ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ! *
18 إِذاً الَّذِينَ رَقَدُوا فِي الْمَسِيحِ أَيْضاً هَلَكُوا! 
19 إِنْ كَانَ لَنَا فِي هَذِهِ الْحَيَاةِ فَقَطْ رَجَاءٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ فَإِنَّنَا أَشْقَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ. 
20 وَلَكِنِ الآنَ قَدْ قَامَ الْمَسِيحُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ وَصَارَ بَاكُورَةَ الرَّاقِدِينَ. 
21 فَإِنَّهُ إِذِ الْمَوْتُ بِإِنْسَانٍ *بِإِنْسَانٍ أَيْضاً قِيَامَةُ الأَمْوَاتِ. *
22 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا فِي آدَمَ يَمُوتُ الْجَمِيعُ هَكَذَا فِي الْمَسِيحِ سَيُحْيَا الْجَمِيعُ. 
23 وَلَكِنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ فِي رُتْبَتِهِ. الْمَسِيحُ بَاكُورَةٌ ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ لِلْمَسِيحِ فِي مَجِيئِهِ. 
24 وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ النِّهَايَةُ مَتَى سَلَّمَ الْمُلْكَ لِلَّهِ الآبِ مَتَى أَبْطَلَ كُلَّ رِيَاسَةٍ وَكُلَّ سُلْطَانٍ وَكُلَّ قُوَّةٍ. 
25 لأَنَّهُ يَجِبُ أَنْ يَمْلِكَ حَتَّى يَضَعَ جَمِيعَ الأَعْدَاءِ تَحْتَ قَدَمَيْهِ. 
26 آخِرُ عَدُوٍّ يُبْطَلُ هُوَ الْمَوْتُ. 
27 لأَنَّهُ أَخْضَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ تَحْتَ قَدَمَيْهِ. وَلَكِنْ حِينَمَا يَقُولُ «إِنَّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ أُخْضِعَ» فَوَاضِحٌ أَنَّهُ غَيْرُ الَّذِي أَخْضَعَ لَهُ الْكُلَّ.​​


----------



## المحب للرب (16 سبتمبر 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> و لماذا يموت المسيح موت أبدي؟
> المسيح آتي ليرفع عنّا عقوبة الخطية التي هي (موت)
> أما (أبدية) الموت فليست عقاب ولا حكم ،
> 
> ...



يا جيسس 
انت تقول ان العقوبه هي الموت وليس الموت الابدي( الذي هو العذاب في النار)
فما هو الموت الذي تقصده انت هل هو غير العذاب في النار ام انه يختلف عنه ارجوا التوضيح


----------



## Rosetta (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*الموت الابدي هو الذي حل بالبشرية بسبب خطيئة أدم و حواء فحكم الله عليهم بالموت الابدي 
و لكن موت المسيح على الصليب فتح لنا مجالا بالخلاص و التوبة وبالتالي الذهاب الى الملكوت السماوي دار النعيم الابدي 

و لكن هناك من بقيوا في هذا الموت الابدي و هم الذين لا يؤمنون بموت المسيح و فداءه لنا على الصليب​*


----------



## القسيس محمد (16 سبتمبر 2010)

الانفصال عن الله هو الموت. 
ادم باكله من الشجرة انفصل عن الله روحيا.
لذلك كانت الكفارة بالذبائح ودم الحيوات قبل المسيح 
لتكون رمزا عن مجيئه وتكفير خطايانا بدمه الطاهر.
يوحنا المعمدان اتى وعمد بالتوبه حتى يهيىء الناس لقبول المسيح.
​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

المحب للرب قال:


> يا جيسس
> انت تقول ان العقوبه هي الموت وليس الموت الابدي( الذي هو العذاب في النار)
> فما هو الموت الذي تقصده انت هل هو غير العذاب في النار ام انه يختلف عنه ارجوا التوضيح



مين اللي قال ان الموت الأبدي هو العذاب في النار؟

الموت هو العذاب في النار
الموت الأبدي هو العذاب الأبدي في النار

الانسان ضعيف ، فعندما يموت ، يكون موته أبدي لأنه لا يستطيه ان يُحيي نفسه
المسيح عندما يموت ، لا يكون موته أبدي ، لأنه يستطيع ان يُحيي نفسه بلاهوته

العقوبة هي الموت ، و العقوبة نُفِذت في المسيح

اظن واضحة
أي استفسار آخر؟​


----------



## أَمَة (16 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي *المحب للرب*

يقول الكتاب المقدس

[q-bible]كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 15 العدد 22 *لأَنَّهُ كَمَا فِي آدَمَ يَمُوتُ الْجَمِيعُ هَكَذَا فِي الْمَسِيحِ سَيُحْيَا الْجَمِيعُ. *[/q-bible]

معنى هذا الكلام *أن الموت صار بآدم* .... وبموت المسيح عنا غلب الموت و *صارت الحياة للجميع *(المؤمنين به).

موت الجسد هو الموت الأول. ولكن بعد الدينونة يكون *الموت الثاني = الأبدي. *ولكن المؤمنين بالمسيح لن يكون لهم دينونة. اقرأ الكتاب المقدس الذي يقول:

[q-bible] عبرانيين 9
27* وَكَمَا وُضِعَ لِلنَّاسِ أَنْ يَمُوتُوا مَرَّةً ثُمَّ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ، *
28* هَكَذَا الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضاً، بَعْدَمَا قُدِّمَ مَرَّةً لِكَيْ يَحْمِلَ خَطَايَا كَثِيرِينَ، سَيَظْهَرُ ثَانِيَةً بِلاَ خَطِيَّةٍ لِلْخَلاَصِ لِلَّذِينَ يَنْتَظِرُونَهُ*. [/q-bible]

*الموت الثاني = الأبدي كما ورد في الكتاب المقدس:*

[q-bible] رؤيا 2
11* مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنٌ فَلْيَسْمَعْ مَا يَقُولُهُ الرُّوحُ لِلْكَنَائِسِ. مَنْ يَغْلِبُ فَلاَ يُؤْذِيهِ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي*».

رؤيا 21
6 ...... *أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّاناً. *
7* مَنْ يَغْلِبْ يَرِثْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَأَكُونُ لَهُ إِلَهاً وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْناً. *
8* وَأَمَّا الْخَائِفُونَ وَغَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالرَّجِسُونَ وَالْقَاتِلُونَ وَالزُّنَاةُ وَالسَّحَرَةُ وَعَبَدَةُ الأَوْثَانِ وَجَمِيعُ الْكَذَبَةِ فَنَصِيبُهُمْ فِي الْبُحَيْرَةِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ، الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي». *[/q-bible]

أرجو ان تكون الإجابة قد وصلت، وأرجو أن تفتح قلبك لكلمة الرب لكي تكون من الغالبي ولا يؤذيك الموت الثاني.


----------



## Twin (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*سؤال بس ... *

*أخي المحب للرب .... ما معني موتاً تموت من وجهة نظرك*
*وما معني الموت الأبدي وما توصلت أليه ... ولي عودة*​


----------



## المحب للرب (17 سبتمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *سؤال بس ... *
> 
> *أخي المحب للرب .... ما معني موتاً تموت من وجهة نظرك*
> *وما معني الموت الأبدي وما توصلت أليه ... ولي عودة*​


اولا اشكر الجميع الذي قدم اجابه علي سوالي
ثانيا يا استاذ توين
في الحقيقه وجهه نظري لا تفيد لانه تخص تفسير جزء من الكتاب المقدس
اما معني الموت الابدي الذي توصلت اليه
هو الموت الثاني ويكون بالانفصال عن الله والخلود في النار بعد ان تتم الادانه من قبل الله
وهو يختلف عن  الموت الاول الذي هو مفارقه الروح للجسد الذي يجري لكل البشر

وسوالي الان
هل  المسيح مات موت ابدي اي ادين وانفصل عن الله ودخل النار ثم خرج منها بقوته الاهوتيه؟


----------



## أَمَة (17 سبتمبر 2010)

المحب للرب قال:


> اولا اشكر الجميع الذي قدم اجابه علي سوالي
> ثانيا يا استاذ توين
> في الحقيقه وجهه نظري لا تفيد لانه تخص تفسير جزء من الكتاب المقدس
> اما معني الموت الابدي الذي توصلت اليه
> ...


 

حسنا انك فهمت معنى الموث الأبدي ... نشكر الرب على ذلك.

لقد خرجت عن الموضوع الأصلي بسؤالك هل مات المسيح موت أبدي.... ولكن سأرد لكي نصل الى هدفك من السؤال الأول، وأرجو أن يكون هدفك المعرفة لكي نستمر في الحوار.

المسيح لم ينفصل عن الآب ولا لحظة واحدة. حتى في تجسده بقى لاهوته متحدا مع الأب والروح القدس. 

بموته وطأ على الموت وقام منها منتصرا عليه وغالبا لأنه عاش بدون خطيئة... لم يدخل النار لنفس السبب.


----------



## المحب للرب (17 سبتمبر 2010)

أمة قال:


> حسنا انك فهمت معنى الموث الأبدي ... نشكر الرب على ذلك.
> 
> لقد خرجت عن الموضوع الأصلي بسؤالك هل مات المسيح موت أبدي.... ولكن سأرد لكي نصل الى هدفك من السؤال الأول، وأرجو أن يكون هدفك المعرفة لكي نستمر في الحوار.




نعم تاكدي ان هدفي المعرفه والفهم





أمة قال:


> المسيح لم ينفصل عن الآب ولا لحظة واحدة. حتى في تجسده بقى لاهوته متحدا مع الأب والروح القدس.



وانا لااختلف معك في ذلك




أمة قال:


> بموته وطأ على الموت وقام منها منتصرا عليه وغالبا لأنه عاش بدون خطيئة...




اي موت الذي انتصر عليه الاول ام الثاني




أمة قال:


> لم يدخل النار لنفس السبب.


ولكن سوالي هل دخل النار من اجل ان يتحمل العقوبه عن الانسان 

في انتظارك


----------



## أَمَة (17 سبتمبر 2010)

المحب للرب قال:


> نعم تاكدي ان هدفي المعرفه والفهم


تمام يا *محب الرب*

الرب يريد معرفة الحق لجميع الناس لكي يخلصوا.

[Q-BIBLE]
*تيموثاوس 1 الأصحاح 2 العدد 4 الَّذِي يُرِيدُ أَنَّ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ يَخْلُصُونَ وَإِلَى مَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ يُقْبِلُونَ. *
[/Q-BIBLE]





المحب للرب قال:


> وانا لااختلف معك في ذلك




ممتاز




المحب للرب قال:


> اي موت الذي انتصر عليه الاول ام الثاني




*لولا الموت الأول لما كان هناك موت ثاني* يا *محب الرب*.

عندما مات المسيح وانتصر على الموت بموته صار الموت الأول جسر عبور الى الحياة الأبدية للذين يؤمنون به ولا يكون للموت الثاني سلطان عليهم.

والمسيح جاء ليخلصنا جميع البشر..... *فلو العالم كله آمن بالسيد المسيح* *يبطل الموت الثاني بإيمانهم به*.






المحب للرب قال:


> ولكن سوالي هل دخل النار من اجل ان يتحمل العقوبه عن الانسان


 
المسيح لم يدخل النار بل غلب الموت بموته،وهذا إنتصارنا على العقوبة لأن الموت هو عقوبة الخطيئة.

أرجو أن اكون قدرت اوصلك الرد.


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

المحب للرب قال:


> اولا اشكر الجميع الذي قدم اجابه علي سوالي
> ثانيا يا استاذ توين
> في الحقيقه وجهه نظري لا تفيد لانه تخص تفسير جزء من الكتاب المقدس
> اما معني الموت الابدي الذي توصلت اليه
> ...



لحظة بعد اذن كل الأخوة ، عشان الاخ واضح انك بيلف و يدور
قولي يا أخي ، لماذا يجب ان يموت المسيح موت أبدي؟!!
​


----------



## apostle.paul (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*المسيح يموت موت ابدى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اذن المسيح لا يصلح ان يكون فادى ومخلص لان الموت سيطر عليه كما سيطر علينا
الفرق بين الفادى والمفدى
ان المفدى قبل مجئ المخلص لم يكن بمقدرته ان يخرج من دائرة الموت اللى دخل فيها بسبب الخطية
والمخلص بمقدرته وحده ان يدخل الى هذا الدائرة ويخرج الموتى الى الحياة 
لو دخل المسيح لدائرة الموت والموت سيطر عليه يبقى علينا ان ننتظر اخر ياتى يخلصنا ويخلص المسيح معنا
المسيح وحده هو من دخل للموت ولم يكن للموت سلطان عليه
فلن يقدر الموت ان يمسك به
ازاى تقول ان المسيح يموت موت ابدى
يبقى ايه الفرق بينه وبينا يبقى ولا كأن شئ حصل 
احنا متنا وهو مات 
*


----------



## المحب للرب (17 سبتمبر 2010)

أمة قال:


> تمام يا *محب الرب*
> 
> الرب يريد معرفة الحق لجميع الناس لكي يخلصوا.
> 
> ...




الفاضله امه احب ان اشكرك علي اجابتك علي اسئلتي
بس في حاجه عيزك توضحيها لي
العقوبه التي كانت علي ادم هي دخول النار بعد ان يدان وبسبب ضعفه يكون الخلود في النار

المسيح اتي لياخذ هو العقوبه عن البشر اي يجب ان يتحمل الموت الثاني الذي هو دخول النار والذي هو العقوبه التي صدرت من الله للانسان بسبب قوه لاهوته موته لن يكون ابدي

اما ما وجدته هو ان المسيح لم يمت الموت الثاني الذي هو دخول النار
وانما مات الموت الاول فقط 
ممكن اكون غلط وممكن اكون صح 
علشان كده انا جيت اسال علشان اعرف ايه الصح وايه الغلط


----------



## المحب للرب (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *المسيح يموت موت ابدى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اذن المسيح لا يصلح ان يكون فادى ومخلص لان الموت سيطر عليه كما سيطر علينا
> الفرق بين الفادى والمفدى
> ان المفدى قبل مجئ المخلص لم يكن بمقدرته ان يخرج من دائرة الموت اللى دخل فيها بسبب الخطية
> ...



لاحظ يا شمس اني قلت قام بقوه لاهوته 
ولم اقل انه مات ولم يقم 
فانت اقطتعت جزء من الكلام وتركت الجزء الاخر


----------



## Rosetta (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*المسيــــــح قام من بين الاموات 
و غلب الموت بالموت ... 

​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 سبتمبر 2010)

من قال ان فداء الانسان يتطلب تحمل الفادى لعقوبة الموت الثانى الموضوعه على الانسان لسبب فساد طبيعته 
أولا ماهىالقاعده التى وضعها الله فى الفداء
[q-bible]بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة( عب 9 : 21 )[/q-bible]
فالقاعده المعروفه من العهد القديم فى موضوع الفداء كان بوضع خطايا الإنسان على كبش بدون عيب وذبحه نيابة عن الانسان 
1[q-bible]   و دعا الرب موسى و كلمه من خيمة الاجتماع قائلا* 2  كلم بني اسرائيل و قل لهم اذا قرب انسان منكم قربانا للرب من البهائم فمن البقر و الغنم تقربون قرابينكم* 3  ان كان قربانه محرقة من البقر فذكرا صحيحا يقربه الى باب خيمة الاجتماع يقدمه للرضا عنه امام الرب* 4  و يضع يده على راس المحرقة فيرضى عليه للتكفير عنه* 5  و يذبح العجل امام الرب و يقرب بنو هرون الكهنة الدم و يرشون الدم مستديرا على المذبح الذي لدى باب خيمة الاجتماع* لاويين (1: 5)[/q-bible]
وكانت الذبائح الحيوانية رمزآ لكفارة المسيح على الصليب من أجل خلاص جنس البشر.
إذن القاعده الأساسيه فى الفداء هو أن توضع الخطايا على كبش الفداء ويذبح نيابة عن الانسان وهو ماتم فعلا على الصليب .
إذن الفداء لايتطلب ان يبقى الفادى بقاء ابديا فى جهنم يكفى ان يذبح عن المفدى


----------



## القسيس محمد (17 سبتمبر 2010)

لا كفارة بعد المسيح
لانه فتح الباب المغلق
جعل لنا اتصال مباشر مع السماء فى اى وقت وفى اى مكان بدون ذبيحه ولا كفارة 
لانه هو كان الذبيحه والكفارة​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

المحب للرب قال:


> لاحظ يا شمس اني قلت قام بقوه لاهوته
> ولم اقل انه مات ولم يقم
> فانت اقطتعت جزء من الكلام وتركت الجزء الاخر



واضح انك هنا لتجادل فقط لا لتسأل
لذلك تتجنب الرد علي بعض المشاركات !!​


----------



## المحب للرب (17 سبتمبر 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> واضح انك هنا لتجادل فقط لا لتسأل
> لذلك تتجنب الرد علي بعض المشاركات !!​


با جيسس انا هنا من اجل الفهم فقط لا من اجل الجدل
ام بخصوص سوالك اعتقدت ان كلامك وشمس واحد فلم ارد التطويل
ولكن لاجيبك
رغم ان كلامي ممكن يكون غلط لاني جئت لاعرف الصح
المسيح يجب ان يموت الموت الثاني ويقوم منه لانه الموت الثاني هو العقوبه الصادره من الله علي الانسان 
فاذا كان المسيح سيتحمل عن الانسان العقوبه لابد ان يموت الموت الثاني ثم يهزمه بلاهوته
وليس الموت الاول لانه يجري علي الانسان فعلا 
فقد يموت الانسان مذبوح مثلا وبهذا يكون قد قام بفداء نفسه فقط من خطيئه ادم
اتمني ان يكون ما في داخلي وصل اليك
وياريت لو في حاجه غلط ان تصوبها لي انت او اي احد منكم


----------



## apostle.paul (17 سبتمبر 2010)

> المسيح يجب ان يموت الموت الثاني ويقوم منه لانه الموت الثاني هو العقوبه الصادره من الله علي الانسان
> فاذا كان المسيح سيتحمل عن الانسان العقوبه لابد ان يموت الموت الثاني ثم يهزمه بلاهوته
> وليس الموت الاول لانه يجري علي الانسان فعلا
> فقد يموت الانسان مذبوح مثلا وبهذا يكون قد قام بفداء نفسه فقط من خطيئه ادم
> ...


*فهمتك 
انت اللى عايز تقوله ان المسيح يطبق عليه الحكم بالموت الابدى وليس الموت الجسدانى فقط
فيظل المسيح منفصلا عن الله فى الهاوية نيابة عننا ونرجع نحن لله على حساب عمل المسيح 
اعتقد دا اللى انت عايز تقوله
الحكم بالموت على ادم بسبب الخطية فى المقام الاول هو انفصال ابدى عن الله وايضا يشمل كل معانى الموت من حيث معناه الجسدانى وانفصال الروح عن الجسد 
التانى امتداد طبيعى للاول
بمعنى ان الهلاك الابدى والانفصال عن الله فى الهاوية هو امتداد للموت الجسدانى وانفصال الروح عن الجسد
منقدرش نفصل الاتنين عن بعض 
طيب دلوقتى اصبح كل بشر ابليس له الحق فى القبض على روحه ووضعه تحت سيطرته فى الهاوية 
لان فى صك مكتوب علينا من قبل خطايانا 
مفيش انسان قدر يفلت من سلطة ابليس بمعنى كل نفس غادرت الجسد وقعت تحت سلطان ابليس وظلت فى الهاوية 
ناتى للمسيح 
المسيح جه فى صورتنا وهيعدى فى نفس الدايرة اللى احنا قاعدين نلف فيها 
المسيح مات بس بطريقة ميعنة لغرض معين اللى هى سفك الدم
 مش موضوعنا 
وبالتالى نفذ فى جسد بشريته حكم الموت الجسدانى 
ناتى لامتداد الحكم هو الهلاك فى الهاوية 
الهلاك يكون للخاطى 
ولكن المسيح لم يحمل فى جسد بشريته خطية يستحق عليها الهلاك 
فدخول المسيح للهاوية لم يكن بغرض ايفاء عقوبة ابدية ولكن كان بغرض استرداد اسرى الجب والهاوية 
طيب السؤال ليه المسيح اختار الموت بسفك الدم علشان يدخل لاعماق الهاوية ويسلب ابليس سلطته على البشر 
لان سفك الدم هو علامة سفك الحياة والنفس وبهذا اعلن الله عن قداسته المطلقة ورفضه للخطية وان عقوبة الخطية هى موت بجميع مستواياته جسدانى وروحانى 
فى المسيح تم تميم فرائض ناموس الخطية ببذل جسده
ومن خلال بذله وموته دخل لاعماق الهاوية لا ليظل فيها بل ليسترد اسرى الرجاء
طيب فى العهد القديم فى تلميحات عن ان الذبيحة لابد وان تقدام فى الاقداس لكى يتقبلها الله
ايوة رئيس الكهنة كان يقدم دم الذبيحة عن نفسه وعن شعبه مرة واحدة كل عام وكان بيسمى بخادم الاقداس 
طيب المسيح قدام ذبيحة نفسه وليس من اجل نفسه لانه لا يحتاج ذبيحة عن نفسه اذا هو بلا خطية ولكنه صار خطية من اجلنا
والله الاب قد تقبل ذبيحة الابن على الجلجثة ومن خلال قبوله لذبيحه ابنه اصبح من حق الابن ان يخترق متاريس الهاوية ويحطمها ويسترد اسرى الهاوية ويسلب ابليس سلطانه 
لكن فى تكملة للموضوع
لابد وان يخدم رئيس الكهنة الاقداس بالذبيحة المقبولة لكى يظهر عن المقدمين عنهم هذة الذبيحة فى الاقداس
والمسيح بالفعل قام بجسد بشريته المذبوح وجلس عن يمين العظمة خادما الاقداس الحقيقة السماوية لكى يظهر الان امام الله الاب شفيعا لنا الى الابد بدم نفسه
الموضوع تاه شوية هحاول الخصه *


----------



## apostle.paul (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*1-المسيح تم فيه تميم فرائض ناموس الخطية وعار الناموس فى جسد بشريته وسفك دمه كذبيحة ومن خلال موته الكفارى دخل لاعماق الهاوية 
2-دخوله لبيت ابليس والهاوية دخول انتصارى وليس انهزامى
بمعنى ان ابليس لم يكن له الحق فى ان يقبض على المسيح لان المسيح بالفعل قد انتصر وله هو الحق فى سلب الحق من رئيس هذا العالم
فهو لم يكن دخولا للهاوية مثلنا منهزمين مقبوضين علينا من قبل خطايانا
بل دخول انتصارى دخل لاسترداد ماقد سلبه ابليس 
3-لابد وان يقوم جسد الذبيح لكى يظهر الان فى الاقداس الحقيقة امام الله الاب لكى يشفع لنا بدم نفسه 
فان كان المسيح قد قبض عليه ابليس وهلك هلاك ابدى فلا يصلح ان يكون فاديا ولا يكون عمله له اى فائدة 
المسيح دخل لاعماق الهاوية منتصرا لا منهزما اذ جرد الرياسات اشهرهم جهارا ظافرا بهم على عود الصليب

*


----------



## apostle.paul (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*وَأَنْتِ أَيْضًا فَإِنِّي بِدَمِ عَهْدِكِ قَدْ أَطْلَقْتُ أَسْرَاكِ مِنَ الْجُبِّ الَّذِي لَيْسَ فِيهِ مَاءٌ.
12 ارْجِعُوا إِلَى الْحِصْنِ يَا أَسْرَى الرَّجَاءِ. الْيَوْمَ أَيْضًا أُصَرِّحُ أَنِّي أَرُدُّ عَلَيْكِ ضِعْفَيْنِ
*


----------



## apostle.paul (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*أَمْ كَيْفَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ بَيْتَ الْقَوِيِّ وَيَنْهَبَ أَمْتِعَتَهُ، إِنْ لَمْ يَرْبِطِ الْقَوِيَّ أَوَّلاً، وَحِينَئِذٍ يَنْهَبُ بَيْتَهُ؟

**30 لاَ أَتَكَلَّمُ أَيْضًا مَعَكُمْ كَثِيرًا، لأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هذَا الْعَالَمِ يَأْتِي وَلَيْسَ لَهُ فِيَّ شَيْءٌ*


----------



## المحب للرب (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *
> وبالتالى نفذ فى جسد بشريته حكم الموت الجسدانى
> ناتى لامتداد الحكم هو الهلاك فى الهاوية
> الهلاك يكون للخاطى
> ...



يا شمس
اولا اشكرك علي اجابتك
ثانيا ما في الاقتباس هو اهم ما كتبت بالنسبه لي
انت قلت ان الهلاك يكون للخاطي
والمسيح لم يخطي
اذن فيجب ان يهلك الخاطي
وهو الانسان
اما الان فلم يهلك احد
لم يهلك المسيح لانه ليس الخاطي
ولم يهلك الانسان ايضا
اذن فالعقوبه لم تنفذ والتي هي الهلاك او الدخول الي النار
هل فهمت قصدي


----------



## أَمَة (17 سبتمبر 2010)

أحي *محب الرب*

أرى انك تشعبت ومش مركز. خلينا نمشي خطوة خطوة.



المحب للرب قال:


> الفاضله امه احب ان اشكرك علي اجابتك علي اسئلتي
> بس في حاجه عيزك توضحيها لي
> العقوبه التي كانت علي ادم هي دخول النار بعد ان يدان وبسبب ضعفه يكون الخلود في النار


 
كلامك اللي انا لونته بالأحمر* غلط كبير.  *أين سندك الكتابي لكلامك؟

العقوبة هي الموت. نهاية حياة الجسد. وهذا حصل ولا يزال يحصل. أما الخلود في النار لآدم فدا مش في كتابنا المقدس... 

أرجو أن يكون كلامك وقفا للمسيحية وليس لمفاهيم غلط عن المسيحية.



المحب للرب قال:


> المسيح اتي لياخذ هو العقوبه عن البشر اي يجب ان يتحمل الموت الثاني الذي هو دخول النار والذي هو العقوبه التي صدرت من الله للانسان بسبب قوه لاهوته موته لن يكون ابدي


 
المسيح اتي ليرفع عن البشر عقوبة الموت الأول. 
من آمن بالمسيح لن يذوق الموت الثاني. 
*عقوبة الموت الثاني* *هي لمن يرفض الإيمان بالمسيح*.



المحب للرب قال:


> اما ما وجدته هو ان المسيح لم يمت الموت الثاني الذي هو دخول النار
> وانما مات الموت الاول فقط
> ممكن اكون غلط وممكن اكون صح


 
هل فهمت الآن أنك غلط بعد الردود ؟؟؟؟


----------



## المحب للرب (17 سبتمبر 2010)

أمة قال:


> أحي *محب الرب*
> 
> أرى انك تشعبت ومش مركز. خلينا نمشي خطوة خطوة.
> 
> ...


الفاضله امه شكر لك
بخصوص اجابتك ان المسيح اتي ليرفع عنا عقوبه الموت الاول
وليس الموت الثاني 
فهذه هي الاجابه التي ابحث عنها منذ البدايه فاشكرك عليها كثيرا جدا
ولكن طلب اخير 
الدليل من الكتاب المقدس
ان العقوبه التي رفعت عنا بالمسح هي عقوبه الموت الاول (موت الجسد كما قلتي في المشاركه رقم 14)


----------



## apostle.paul (17 سبتمبر 2010)

> *يا شمس
> اولا اشكرك علي اجابتك
> ثانيا ما في الاقتباس هو اهم ما كتبت بالنسبه لي
> انت قلت ان الهلاك يكون للخاطي
> ...


*انا فاهم قصدك من البداية بس حاول تفهمنى انا كمان علشان نقرب السكة الموضوع سهل بس فى حلقة مفقودة بينى وبينك هحاول اوصلها صح
الان لم يهلك الخاطى صح لانه لم يعبر بالهلاك بايمانه بشخص المخلص
بس قبل المخلص هلك الخاطى فى الهاوية وانفصل عن الله ابديا 
ناتى للمسيح 
المسيح فى جسد بشريته تمم ناموس الخطية 
ناموس الخطية هو عقوبات جسدية بالموت الجسدانى
والمسيح قبل كل عار الناموس وعقوبات الخطية فى جسد بشريته 
ناتى للمرحلة اللى بعدها 
المقضى عليه بقانون الناموس بالموت الجسدانى هناك ايضا عقوبة روحية بالانفصال عن الله فى الهاوية
المسيح قضى فيه ناموس الخطية  الموت الجسدانى وبهذا قد وفى العدل الالهى والناموس وهو لم يرتكب خطية
ودخوله للمرحلة التالية مرحلة الانفصال الهاوية لم يكن دخول انهزامى كخاطى وفى فيه العقوبة عن استحقاق فيدخل فى قبضة ابليس
بل كان دخول انتصارى وانتزاع لسلطة ابليس 
باختصار المسيح فى جسد بشريته اخد كل عقوبات الخطية حسب الناموس وهو الموت الجسدانى
وهو ايضا لم يرتكب خطية فاستحق ان يكون فاديا ومخلصا للمتسلط عليهم ابليس
فدخل للهاوية كمنتصر وليس مهزوما فى قبضة ابليس
وضحت ولا لسه شوية *


----------



## المحب للرب (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا للجميع 
فقد حصلت علي اجابه لسوالي
الي اللقاء في سوال اخر


----------



## apostle.paul (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*اهلا بيك يا عزيزنا بينا ومترددش انك تسال اى سؤال يدور فى بالك *


----------



## fredyyy (17 سبتمبر 2010)

المحب للرب قال:


> شكرا للجميع
> فقد *حصلت علي اجابه لسوالي*
> الي اللقاء في سوال اخر


 

*شكرًا لكل الاخوة المباركين لمجهودهم ... **ربنا يبارككم *

*رجاء الإكتفاء بهذا القدر من الردود ... حيث أن السائل حصل على إجابة سؤاله *


----------

